# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Has anyone ever had an exam chair re-covered?

## drk

Mine has some cracks in the upholstery.

How did it go?

----------


## fjpod

Yes.  Most chairs allow you to detach the cushions.  They either snap out, or are are held in with a few bolts.  

Make an arrangement with a local upholster to get it done quickly.  Car or boat seat upholsters are the better choice.  Ask one of your patients that is into car or boat restorations.  I had one near me, but dang, he went out of business.

----------


## rbaker

Many, many years ago. We finally found a local upholstery shop that was willing to do the job in leather. Came out beautiful. However, you may be better served by scoring a replacements from the chair manufacturer. 

Like opticians, upholsterers are a dying breed. Todays furniture is crap and when it wears out it is tossed out and replaced with another piece of crap from China.

----------


## drk

Thanks guys.

----------


## Tallboy

We had a local upholstery guy do it.  He did a bang up job, for a pretty penny...

He came to the office and did it all there.

----------


## Howard Gorin

Some chairs are easy, the upholstery can be removed and replaced with out difficulty.
Some Reliance chairs need to have the whole top of the chair removed and dismantled.
There are way to get into trouble here!
What make and model chair do you have?

----------


## Diane

Used to have a guy in my town who did mine. It was great. Like others have said, they are few and far between, now. 

Diane

----------


## Optitech USA

We reupholster chairs. We use a marine grade anti-microbial vinyl. It comes in black or brown. Only downside is you will have to send us the cushions.

----------

